# What cam software do you use for your lathe?



## jumps4 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have had good luck finding most everything I have needed for my cnc milling for free or at very low cost. for cad i use emachineshop and it is easy and free.
but for cnc lathe I'm not really happy with my finds
anyone have anything thats easy to use and at a low/no cost?
steve


----------

